# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Possibly the key to lucid dreaming?

## SilverBullet

Well, I've found some videos about this man talking about our "super-conscious". This video doesn't explain anything about lucid dreams yet it is ther perfect technique to have many lucids every single night. Here are the videos, he explains how you can use this faculty of the brain to achieve anything you want.

YouTube - How to Double your Brain&#39;s Performance (1/4)
YouTube - How to Double your Brain&#39;s Performance (2/4)
YouTube - How to Double your Brain&#39;s Performance (3/4)
YouTube - How to Double your Brain&#39;s Performance (4/4)

Don't want to watch them all? That's ok, I'll summarize it for you. They key to lucid dreaming is setting your goal in the simplest way possible, like in another thread, just by telling yourself "I lucid dream". That is perfect. Now all you have to do is trust your mind to do the work for you. Don't try to have a lucid dream. Just sleep! It's the same part of the brain that can wake you up at an exact time without an alarm, you don't try to. You just expect it to and trust it to. If you are going to do this it is very important NOT TO TRY, EVEN A LITTLE. When I thought about it, I now know that about 90% of my lucid dreams happen because I did this unknowingly. After I  kind of gave up on lucid dreaming long time ago they started flooding in for some reason. After I had a lot I trusted my mind to just have them like a regular thing. If you believe your a master lucid dreamer you are. If you don't, your not. Simple as that. You don't even need to do that reality check bullcrap. I never EVER reality check. I don't take supplements or listen/watch anything. I'm not a natural, I started like most people here struggling, barely even remembering any dreams. I started from scratch. You can all do the same exact thing.

----------


## Mirror

> When I thought about it, I now know that about 90% of my lucid dreams happen because I did this unknowingly. .



I don't have enough lucid dreams on my back to generalise this concept but all the ones I had occurred when I didn't use techniques or thought about lucid dreaming obsessively before going to bed . I'll definitely have a look at these videos  :wink2:

----------


## sisyphus

I didn't watch the videos, but your summary reminds me of the topic of "Inner Game". There is a lot of discussion about techniques and brainwaves and alarms and supplements. And that is all useful, but it all Outer Game. Inner Game is a concept that is often applied to sports and business. The essence is that what really holds us back is our doubts, fear, negative self-talk, and lack of inner conviction. We "try hard" because we expect to fail. And if we expect to fail, we will fail. So instead, "try easy". You still need the Outer Game, but the Inner Game will take you to the next level.

----------


## Suena

Really enjoying these videos. Thank you. =D

----------


## Mirror

I've watched all the videos. I'm a very rational person and ususally don't base my actions on beliefes, but most of the things told in the videos are true to my experience. So many times I tried to think about a solution to a problem and never got it by thinking, god so many times. Most of the answers I got have always been like a flash out from nowhere. I wouldn't define myself an artist, I don't like labels. Let's say I create songs. I have just primitive knowledge about music theory, nothing about harmony but still I can write songs which as far as I can tell come from nowhere. I mean.... melodies just come into my head and that's it, like in the videos, the melody is already right. Here's an example.... it's an instrumental song I composed. It has many sections and if you told me who wrote them I would probably say... I don't know, not me, I just put them together  ::D:  here's the link if someone's interested. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJf7sh7yWZM

----------


## SilverBullet

> Here's an example.... it's an instrumental song I composed. It has many sections and if you told me who wrote them I would probably say... I don't know, not me, I just put them together  here's the link if someone's interested. YouTube - Original metal song The Wastelands



Nice!  ::D:

----------


## sloth

I do this technique, among others.

----------


## rynkrt3

I'm confused >.<

----------


## Raspberry

> Here's an example.... it's an instrumental song I composed. It has many sections and if you told me who wrote them I would probably say... I don't know, not me, I just put them together  here's the link if someone's interested. YouTube - Original metal song The Wastelands



This is awesome  ::D:  I love it. Just my kind of thing.

The exact same thing happens to me when I write music. It just... Happens. People ask me how and I'm like "Um... *Shrugs*"

----------


## Erii

Yup, this broke my dry spell last night.
I just said "I am lucid dreaming" as I fell asleep, after 2 weeks of nothing, I had multiple ones last night

although there are some faults, I do sometimes fully believe I will lucid dream one night, then I go to sleep and don't  :Sad: 

[EDIT] 
This is a great find. I will be watching all of these videos
I also found a helpful link about the subconscious I think might go along with this. I find it very useful as well  :smiley: 

How to Talk to Your Subconscious Mind

----------


## Mrsf0011

this is true, your brain is a computer you just have to program it what you want to do. 

iv been experimenting with diffrent suppliments and teas, and geting good results, and everywhere people say if you drink alcohole it will ruin your recall adn chances of LD, so last night i went to be destroyed, i said to my self i doubt there is a posibility of long vivid dreams let alone LD, and guess what happened.

has very long vivid dreams including LDs, as i didnt make the smallest effort to do so but my subconsiouce wants LD. so the most important part is having that intention and just letting it happen.

----------


## rynkrt3

This needs more comments... Come on everybody!!

----------


## rvbfreak

So then I just go to bed and say "I am lucid. I do reality checks." before i fall asleep and believe my brain will take care of the rest and then I will become lucid?

----------


## rynkrt3

From what  I understand, just believe in yourself 100% -- Go to bed knowing you will have LD's that night.  But you can't lie to yourself, you need to FIRMLY trust your brain.

Am I correct, silverbullet?

----------


## SilverBullet

Pretty much!

----------


## silver2k

> you don't even need to do that reality check bullcrap.



bazinga!

----------


## Raspberry

I'm trying to work out how to convince myself properly. Usually it happens when I get a string of lucids, but I'm in a dry spell at the moment  :Sad:

----------


## LxANN

Thank you! I will try it

----------


## rynkrt3

I went to bed last night, truthfully convinced I was going to have a LD... I just knew it... it WAS the night! and..... nothing  :Sad:

----------


## Mirror

> I went to bed last night, truthfully convinced I was going to have a LD... I just knew it... it WAS the night! and..... nothing



Haha! Happened the same to me but instead of feeling  :Sad:  be positive about it. Be more  :smiley:  Better if  ::D:  You'll be a master when if you fail you'll be  
Trust the banana, don't think you are the banana, be the banana. Natural lucid dreamers live in the banana effect. That's why they don't need techniques.  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Pretty interesting, i'll definately give it a try

----------


## rynkrt3

> Haha! Happened the same to me but instead of feeling  be positive about it. Be more  Better if  You'll be a master when if you fail you'll be  
> Trust the banana, dopn't think you are the banana, be the banana. Natural lucid dreamers live in the banana effect. That's why they don't need techniques.



I'm so confused :Uhm:

----------


## Raspberry

Why are there so many bananas in my life right now  :Eek:

----------


## Mirror

What I was trying to tell you is: if you fail don't get nervous, don't feel bad about it, don't think you can't. You didn't make it? Smile at this idea, because it's nothing more than an idea. You can have lucid dreams every night, it's just your belief and self confidence that limit what you can experience

----------


## SilverBullet

Yes, this technique can work against you if you don't use it right. If you doubt yourself or think about "what if I don't have a lucid tonight?  :Sad: " Then you will stop having lucids. You need to be confident. You can use this technique to have any kind of lucid. I'm shifting mine so I can have more WILDs. WILDs are the best  ::D: . Don't get all excited that your going to have a lucid either. Doing that can really mess it up. Like I said, just go to sleep.

----------


## Randoman

> If you don't want to do it then don't, I'm not forcing anyone. Also, no there are things of value that are free. Like recently.
> My brother got a nice wooden piano that should cost A LOT of money, but guess how much he got it for? FREE.
> 
> Another: My mother loves to grow, sell, and smoke marijuana. A few days ago she found a sealed bag full of marijuana worth 1000$ in a public garbage at the place she works at. 
> 
> Nother: My computer is pretty much free (it's a nice one too) It was given to me. When It got messed up with a virus we got it fixed, for FREE.
> 
> And another(kinda): My brother got a car for 1000 bucks. It's a pretty good one too. All it had was some problems with the transmission.
> 
> ...



 What i think carwashguy was trying to say is,that  things that are not worked for, are not worth getting but i do like your idea  and have heard of stuff like it so i will try it

----------


## carwashguy

> If you don't want to do it then don't, I'm not forcing,



One of the issues I brought up is that these anti-techniques lure people into developing bad habits. I believe this technique is dangerous for this reason. 

In all of your examples, things of value were either given as gifts or were found. That doesn't mean that these things magically came into existence for free, first of all (e.g. somewhere down the line someone worked hard to build that piano). But this is besides the point: the ability to lucid dream is a *skill*, and not a *purchasable item*. Believe me--I wish I could either buy it or receive it as a gift, but as far as I know and from what I've read in books, I'm going to have to work hard and be disciplined to earn this skill.

----------


## SilverBullet

> One of the issues I brought up is that these anti-techniques lure people into developing bad habits. I believe this technique is dangerous for this reason. 
> 
> In all of your examples, things of value were either given as gifts or were found. That doesn't mean that these things magically came into existence for free, first of all (e.g. somewhere down the line someone worked hard to build that piano). But this is besides the point: the ability to lucid dream is a *skill*, and not a *purchasable item*. Believe me--I wish I could either buy it or receive it as a gift, but as far as I know and from what I've read in books, I'm going to have to work hard and be disciplined to earn this skill.



I don't get it. I'm luring people? What? It's not like I'm gaining anything from trying to help you, your acting like I'm selling something.
I'm not making any of this up.
Lucid dreaming is all in the attitude and mindset. Almost every other method for lucid dreaming works indirectly by making you have this mindset unintentionally. This technique or anti-technique or whatever the fuck you want to call it is, instead, direct.

----------


## dicci0308

> One of the issues I brought up is that these anti-techniques lure people into developing bad habits. I believe this technique is dangerous for this reason. 
> 
> In all of your examples, things of value were either given as gifts or were found. That doesn't mean that these things magically came into existence for free, first of all (e.g. somewhere down the line someone worked hard to build that piano). But this is besides the point: the ability to lucid dream is a *skill*, and not a *purchasable item*. Believe me--I wish I could either buy it or receive it as a gift, but as far as I know and from what I've read in books, I'm going to have to work hard and be disciplined to earn this skill.



Oh. My. God. That is all I can say. Who the f*** do you think you are?I fully agree with SilverBullet! What do you want? SilverBullet is trying to help us, we who don't lucid dream natural. I'm really pissed that there are people like you on this forum. SilverBullet is taking his experience, and wants to help us. And you? You don't give a damn s***, and just criticize him and his technique. Were you high when you wrote this? SilverBullet never talked about buying something from him??!!! Don't be rude to people that want, and do help us.

Wish you lucid journeys!
Dicci0308

----------


## carwashguy

First off, I'm sorry if you guys feel like I'm attacking you. I have nothing against you, personally. I want to thank you for writing about your experiences for us to read about. You've clearly put a lot of time into this guide, and I think that's great. What I'm trying to do is offer a critique on techniques that are based on these very broad ideas such as "trusting yourself," "not trying," etc. (I labeled them "anti-techniques.") I think it's good to say "be confident in your ability and don't give up" when it's supplement to an actual technique. However, I believe it's very silly to say "DON'T TRY AT ALL." This appears to be where we disagree. 




> I don't get it. I'm luring people? What?



For example, you say in your first post:




> *Don't try to have a lucid dream.* Just sleep! It's the same part of the brain that can wake you up at an exact time without an alarm, you don't try to. You just expect it to and trust it to. If you are going to do this *it is very important NOT TO TRY, EVEN A LITTLE.* When I thought about it, I now know that about 90% of my lucid dreams happen because I did this unknowingly.



So here, it's clear that you're advising people not to try to have lucid dreams, and then you go on to say this will help people succeed. This is what I mean when I say, "these anti-techniques lure people into developing bad habits." In other words, I believe "not trying, even a little" is a very bad habit, and you're luring people into doing just this by saying it will help. Of course, we disagree, but I don't see what's wrong with offering my point of view. Is it against the rules on this forum to offer my concerns if they conflict with the thread-maker's own opinion? If so, I'll shut up.





> SilverBullet never talked about buying something from him??!!! Don't be rude to people that want, and do help us.



I apologize if I came off as rude. However, judging from your post, I think you may've got the wrong idea of why I was talking about purchasable items and such.
First I say that things of value take effort.SilverBullet counters by saying that some things of value are free by offering examples.I counter-counter by saying that, in those examples, the things of values are purchasable items, and not skills. Because you can't purchase a skill, then it can't be given or found freely (as in SilverBullet's examples). Thus, lucid dreaming, a skill, can not be gained for free (unless you're a natural, of course).*I never intended to make it seem like SilverBullet was selling something. I think you're mixing this up because of the puchasable item analogy.*

Also, I think it's important for me to repeat something I said in my first post on this thread. It may very well be that this technique is useful in some sense, but if so, it's because this technique is simply a reimagining of the "autosuggestion" technique found in EWLD.

----------


## dicci0308

> First off, I'm sorry if you guys feel like I'm attacking you. I have nothing against you, personally. I want to thank you for writing about your experiences for us to read about. You've clearly put a lot of time into this guide, and I think that's great. What I'm trying to do is offer a critique on techniques that are based on these very broad ideas such as "trusting yourself," "not trying," etc. (I labeled them "anti-techniques.") I think it's good to say "be confident in your ability and don't give up" when it's supplement to an actual technique. However, I believe it's very silly to say "DON'T TRY AT ALL." This appears to be where we disagree. 
> 
> For example, you say in your first post:
> 
> So here, it's clear that you're advising people not to try to have lucid dreams, and then you go on to say this will help people succeed. This is what I mean when I say, "these anti-techniques lure people into developing bad habits." In other words, I believe "not trying, even a little" is a very bad habit, and you're luring people into doing just this by saying it will help. Of course, we disagree, but I don't see what's wrong with offering my point of view. Is it against the rules on this forum to offer my concerns if they conflict with the thread-maker's own opinion? If so, I'll shut up.
> 
> 
> I apologize if I came off as rude. However, judging from your post, I think you may've got the wrong idea of why I was talking about purchasable items and such.
> First I say that things of value take effort.SilverBullet counters by saying that some things of value are free by offering examples.I counter-counter by saying that, in those examples, the things of values are purchasable items, and not skills. Because you can't purchase a skill, then it can't be given or found freely (as in SilverBullet's examples). Thus, lucid dreaming, a skill, can not be gained for free (unless you're a natural, of course).*I never intended to make it seem like SilverBullet was selling something. I think you're mixing this up because of the puchasable item analogy.*
> ...



Look, sorry if I overreacted a little, and got it wrong. And I think you got something from SilverBullet wrong. I don't think that he intended to make us think that we don't have to do anything,  you just shouldn't try, you should just DO it.As SilverBulet said himself, his new thread is much better, and covers this. Look, I respect your point of view, and I hope you do respect mine. I mean, we should be friendly to each other, we are trying to help each other, not to fight with each other. So I "officially":-)  apologize my behavior, and say we become friends.:-)  yeah! 

Wish you lucid journeys!
Dicci0308

----------


## SilverBullet

> First off, I'm sorry if you guys feel like I'm attacking you. I have nothing against you, personally. I want to thank you for writing about your experiences for us to read about. You've clearly put a lot of time into this guide, and I think that's great. What I'm trying to do is offer a critique on techniques that are based on these very broad ideas such as "trusting yourself," "not trying," etc. (I labeled them "anti-techniques.") I think it's good to say "be confident in your ability and don't give up" when it's supplement to an actual technique. However, I believe it's very silly to say "DON'T TRY AT ALL." This appears to be where we disagree. 
> 
> For example, you say in your first post:
> 
> So here, it's clear that you're advising people not to try to have lucid dreams, and then you go on to say this will help people succeed. This is what I mean when I say, "these anti-techniques lure people into developing bad habits." In other words, I believe "not trying, even a little" is a very bad habit, and you're luring people into doing just this by saying it will help. Of course, we disagree, but I don't see what's wrong with offering my point of view. Is it against the rules on this forum to offer my concerns if they conflict with the thread-maker's own opinion? If so, I'll shut up.
> 
> 
> I apologize if I came off as rude. However, judging from your post, I think you may've got the wrong idea of why I was talking about purchasable items and such.
> First I say that things of value take effort.SilverBullet counters by saying that some things of value are free by offering examples.I counter-counter by saying that, in those examples, the things of values are purchasable items, and not skills. Because you can't purchase a skill, then it can't be given or found freely (as in SilverBullet's examples). Thus, lucid dreaming, a skill, can not be gained for free (unless you're a natural, of course).*I never intended to make it seem like SilverBullet was selling something. I think you're mixing this up because of the puchasable item analogy.*
> ...



Yeah, this is an old thread so, I don't mind if you disagree with me on this thread. Go to my other thread, I'll bump it.

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/silver...eaming-117015/

----------


## dwdream

Great videos. They give much inspiration. Now to get the ball rolling.
Thanks.

----------

